# Non-typical vortex bagged build..........



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Not going for the super lowness, just trying to get some rake out of the caddy, roll level empty, and still being able to haul a heavy load. 
don't worry. i'm going to keep a close watch on the upper mounts. Just didn't really have any other spot that I saw that I liked for mounting. The cross bars are the same thickness of metal that the side rails are. Might end up cutting them out and putting in one big 1/4" plate in there. 
Keep in mind that i still have a 2 leaf setup in the back, they'll only really get used when the back is loaded.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla lame
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla lame
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

56 L's? Wow Travy!!!!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
56 L's? Wow Travy!!!!

U actually counted?! 
That looks pretty close to the exhaust though dude... Is it just the pic angle maybe?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

it's actually about 3/4" away, wrapped the exhaust with DEI wrap and an extra layer right where the bag is. Will probably end up eventually having the section post-muffer re-done to move it over a bit.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_it's actually about 3/4" away, wrapped the exhaust with DEI wrap and an extra layer right where the bag is. Will probably end up eventually having the section post-muffer re-done to move it over a bit. 

Screw u then. Apparently u have everything figured out and I'm worthless. I hate you...
Btw, what management you goin with?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
Btw, what management you goin with?

manuel. nothing fancy at all. crappy compressor that I had for my air shocks. single needle gauge, rocker switch for fill. manual dump. just ordered a single valve so that i can dump it from my alarm remote. no tank, no nothing.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

Gonna mount it all underneath the bed then I'm guessing? That'd be clean...


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

yup yup. it's all done, except for putting in the valve. just ordered that about 30 min ago. also, going to cut some spacers to go between the bags and lower mounts for a little bit more lift, or similar lift with lower pressures.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

Nice dude... Should be pretty functional. Estimated build time?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_Nice dude... Should be pretty functional. Estimated build time?

two evenings after work. being slow, frequent smoke brakes, bs'ing with people.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

yaay another PNW build


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

some serious metal there...


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

more updates please


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllla lame
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks good as always dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (melvin3582)*

pretty much final update pics will be posted soon. it's all done. ended up building a few blocks of 2x4 tube to go between the axle tube brackets and the bags for some extra lift. all painted nice flat black and operating. Just waiting for a single smc valve to show up so that I can hook up a dump. filling through the 1/4" line isn't too bad, but bleeding off that pressure through the manual dump in the cab and 1/4" line takes too long. 
Just going to put the smc on the 3/8 line that connects the two bags together. hopefully will be a little quicker.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

one evening of driving around and playing with the compressor, dump valve, without an air tank. damnit. now i'm shopping for air tanks and better compressors.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_one evening of driving around and playing with the compressor, dump valve, without an air tank. damnit. now i'm shopping for air tanks and better compressors.









hahahahah


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

IM santi he will hook you up
3gal and a single viair 380 should do you
but knowing you. You will get a larger pump. 

you do know this is how it begins?


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you do know this is how it begins? 


Indeed. I'm still trying to figure out how he's going to fit 47 JL 8s in the caddy.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_
Indeed. I'm still trying to figure out how he's going to fit 47 JL 8s in the caddy.











you could fit 47 if you did the whole bed in them...doesn't have to sound good, right?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

well, it's been done for about a week now, drove around for the past three days making sure that the truck will hold some weight. If there's problems, i'd rather they happen relatively close to home rather than a few hundred miles away. Finally got some pictures taken today. Yes, i know it's not super low with no pressure, but remember, that's not what I was going for (to a point). Also, excuse 2, the lines look like crap because I'll be putting a tank and better compressor in one of these days. The rest of the pics can be found here: http://www.epitomewerks.com/pics/CaddyBagged

Loaded.....

































Unloaded.......
































The Hardware.......











































_Modified by SKIDMRK at 8:29 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looks legit, not super low but w. the wheels it looks great.
props


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

here's a few animated .gif's i made last nite.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i think more low would be nice... 
needs to be low enough to roll the quad right out the back.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if he did the fronts he would have a good shot at that


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_if he did the fronts he would have a good shot at that









haha that's what I was thinking too


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

FYI: I've caved. Updates to come as parts arrive.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_FYI: I've caved. Updates to come as parts arrive.








should be interesting...


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_FYI: I've caved. Updates to come as parts arrive.









atta boy http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_FYI: I've caved. Updates to come as parts arrive.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
















bring me all your extra parts for making your car low. now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did you order smaller bags for the rear then?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_did you order smaller bags for the rear then?









why would i?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so what is the plan? caving to what?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Care package will be sent out to you monday.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

looking forward to more work!


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

glad i could help somewhat


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

is it done yet?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

epitome = the new airbag club


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

had everything here but fittings, but something came up and going a different route in the front.








In the meantime, here's some pics with the new wheels. rear needs a camber shim.



























































_Modified by SKIDMRK at 11:32 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*









lets do it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_epitome = the new airbag club
















d90s look good mark. glad you ended up doing the wrinkle finish, and painted the flairs finally too


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

big shout out to:
guesswho - donating his extra fittings and bring them to eddie for me
us2ba4dr - for shipping the fitting up to me so that I can figure out what i still need to order.
madtextureyo - funbags.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_big shout out to:
guesswho - donating his extra fittings and bring them to eddie for me
us2ba4dr - for shipping the fitting up to me so that I can figure out what i still need to order.
madtextureyo - funbags.









i would like to thank you for your mom's funbags..
and have fun opening the box...


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

i am kind of scared and wondering why i should open the box next to a fan.........


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

um


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (90dub)*

think exploding dye packs banks use


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_big shout out to:
guesswho - donating his extra fittings and bring them to eddie for me
us2ba4dr - for shipping the fitting up to me so that I can figure out what i still need to order.
madtextureyo - funbags.









keep it proud... keep it brown


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Most of my fittings showed up (Thanks andrew @ openroad)
and the bagyards showed up. (thanks again madtextureyo)
Also something 16x8 et22 is en-route. we'll see how those work when they get here.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
Also something 16x8 et22 is en-route. we'll see how those work when they get here.









is that what offset the gotti's are??


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

please tell me it's what I think it is mark?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

it is trav.......it is......


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_it is trav.......it is......









told you who would like it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OH NO SUPER SECRETZZZ


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
told you who would like it









Is that supposed to be good or bad eddie? I like them haha


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

its just you travy


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

i knows i knows ,SUPRISE buttsexs???


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
told you who would like it









don't be a hater just because they're not colormatched RS'
Sheep.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Is that supposed to be good or bad eddie? I like them haha

i may have said something along the lines of they look like **** but his northend eurotrash nutswingers would love them!!!!
no offense








i think they can be pulled off if the fitment is proper...


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

parts pics.....dont mind the quality. does it really matter at this point? plus i was trying out the new bb storm.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

sheeeet..nice


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:*

:fap:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

These showed up today. Build date July 14, 1995. New in box.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

OMG...those are sofaking LEGIT
love boyds...great choice















specs?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_OMG...those are sofaking LEGIT
love boyds...great choice
















specs?

thanks. chance find. New in box. 16x8 et22.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

the bad news is that they're not the sizes i thought they were. reminder: sellers arent always smart. 
They're actually 16x7 et35. Still work well though and will let some tuck happen. 
Had the bend in one of the wheels (looks like it was dropped in the box) fixed on friday and got the 195/40's mounted up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

those look great on the car!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the mini truck.....
you had me at hello.....then you went all 80's metal and tight pants on a brotha...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hippierob)*

look great on the caddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

looks good mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

looks great mark. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

update:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (mikegilbert)*

ill status dude... ill status


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice setup. Wheels aren't totally my style, but you make it work!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignapu)*

getting closer. 
chitty blackberry pic


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

Another update. Caddy is on the ground and functional. Just need to finish the in-cab wiring and tidy up some wiring/lines under the bed. Rear will sit lower once i do the brakes and install the camber shims.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

Can't wait to see this in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

most def. can't wait to get everything buttoned up and take it for a drive so you can see it in person.
and no whitty animated gif? wtf mike?


----------



## fodofosho (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nice toolbox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

Looks like balls






















naw, just kidding


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (ABAcabby)*

looks great mark now let's see it without the fender flares on


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looking good!!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks excellent, great work


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (the.good.gli)*

thanks guys. definatly happy with the outcome and the ride over the vmaxx's that were in the front. 
Got the gauge lines finished tonight and I'm calling the install complete finally. More metal work will come in the future to make the truck lower. need to finally flip the rear axle too for some more rear low. 

_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_looks great mark now let's see it without the fender flares on









suck it. let's see what you've gotten done since i saw the truck last.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
suck it. let's see what you've gotten done since i saw the truck last.
















a broken axle is about it. haven't touched it. i just want to see how low you get with the notch and the flares skew the percieved height. that is all


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (the.good.gli)*

i verymuch like this truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

Tight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

I like you... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... ([email protected])*

pics taken today my mr sdobbins. soon my friends......soon.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I like you... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

and do you "like me" or are you "in like with me"?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

That's awesome, I liked it from the first page with just the rears done but I like it even more with those wheels and the fronts done!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
and do you "like me" or are you "in like with me"?









I think we have a long enough history you can answer that yourself...
..I'm hurt http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think we have a long enough history you can answer that yourself...
..I'm hurt http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

ooohhhhh...what's in the box?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

actual pikshurs.
Now just to make the front and rear sit lower. 
Pics courtesy of sdobbins.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

sick! the sun was hitting PERFECTLY yesterday. they came out awesome dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so clean!! i love thy vehicular!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so clean!! i love thy vehicular! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

Sam got some other ones up.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

Mark, have u tried taking off the front plate and fogs off? I think it'll look much cleaner...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I want to see it without the lip spoiler too


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Mark, have u tried taking off the front plate and fogs off? I think it'll look much cleaner... 

Yes and no. the fogs are more of a function over form. I'm so used to the lighting of the A4 (bi-xenon euro s4's with hella hid DE projector fogs) that the e-code pattern of the x-hairs isn't wide enough for my liking. the fogs fill in that gap. And they've kind of grown on me. Always been a lighting whore. 

And for where I drive, I'd rather run the plate than get the tickets that I know a brown guy in this truck would pull. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I want to see it without the lip spoiler too









As do i for your car.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
Now just to make the front and rear sit lower. 


polish the th's and you can rock em for a while


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

sick truck


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
Yes and no. the fogs are more of a function over form. I'm so used to the lighting of the A4 (bi-xenon euro s4's with hella hid DE projector fogs) that the e-code pattern of the x-hairs isn't wide enough for my liking. the fogs fill in that gap. And they've kind of grown on me. Always been a lighting whore. 

And for where I drive, I'd rather run the plate than get the tickets that I know a brown guy in this truck would pull. 

Understandable.. MAybe for pics you can remove them next time







hahaha!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Lower it


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re:*

OMMFG I love the horn on this thing...


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (phattydre)*

inspiration. 








single rounds can look good on a caddy.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

mmmm....beef


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

Me thinks i need a caddy for the kfx. the s10 quad hauler is making some real fun rod noises. s4 can suck it i want cool guy quad hauler.
for practicality sake. lets se rear down front up (loading/unloading) amd all the way up for clearance on access roads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets face it. theres no point in having something to haul the quad if you cant get past the pot holes to get there
p.s. get a sport quad and tahuya/walker is calling










_Modified by a2_cruiser at 4:22 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_Me thinks i need a caddy for the kfx. the s10 quad hauler is making some real fun rod noises. s4 can suck it i want cool guy quad hauler.
for practicality sake. lets se rear down front up (loading/unloading) amd all the way up for clearance on access roads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets face it. theres no point in having something to haul the quad if you cant get past the pot holes to get there
p.s. get a sport quad and tahuya/walker is calling









_Modified by a2_cruiser at 4:22 PM 10-13-2009_

Not really low enough in the back to do that just yet. Needs some more work. PS: I'm happy enough with my utility quad. They'll suprise you. Plus i like snow riding. 








Update. Decided to protect the drain plug relief too. Then some paint. 
























Bags up








Bags Down


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
PS: I'm happy enough with my utility quad. They'll suprise you. Plus i like snow riding. 










i prefer light and agile over heavy and cumbersome. i like fast trail riding(think gncc) and the ocasional track flogging tho. Snow riding is just cold and wet. FYI dont ride in snow/rain mix. Your wet and frozen and you cant get dry on the trail. Its horrible. Ive nvr ridden sand so i cant say either way there.
I do like the clearance aired up. thats pretty close to my stock 4x2 s10(maybe even better) and ive tacken it down some pretty hardcore roads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (a2_cruiser)*

where did you get the lower bracket to mount the bags?
cheers


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sweet setup


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (andrew1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew1984* »_where did you get the lower bracket to mount the bags?
cheers

Thorbecke Brothers
http://www.suicidedoors.com/
http://www.suicidedoors.com/ba...lower








http://www.suicidedoors.com/ba...ounts


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

your caddy is unreal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you hook up the remote dump?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (goonies!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goonies!* »_your caddy is unreal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did you hook up the remote dump?

thanks. and yup, just wired the DEI alarm to dump when i hit the "trunk open" button on the remote. 
other remote button hits the semi horn.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

and back's going to be lower soon. Axle flip and cut pad, weld drop plates to axle tube coming soon.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You get the stuff to raise the towers in front yet?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_You get the stuff to raise the towers in front yet? 

not yet. gonna try something else first i think.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I saw someone who looked to have bolted something to the top of the tower?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

dude in oregon with the bronze cabby on 17's was making something...


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I saw someone who looked to have bolted something to the top of the tower?

gonna try no tower modifications. the raised early caps are too narrow for the bagyards. only work on coils.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
gonna try no tower modifications. the raised early caps are too narrow for the bagyards. only work on coils. 

ya that's too bad i was going to originally use those. what are your plans now mark? or is it a secret?


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
gonna try no tower modifications. the raised early caps are too narrow for the bagyards. only work on coils. 

i have something in the works to avoid tower modification as well..







...welll i cant cut them anymore anyway..








oh and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for suicidedoors..good guys, thats where a got most of my stuff back in the day.
truck is looking killer










_Modified by mad caddy16v at 6:43 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (carbide01)*

new wheels are terrible


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (wouldge)*


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

moar low soon.


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For the rear end


----------



## NICK3515 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Bump For this caddy Mark Looks awesome!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

i like this


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

thanks guys. finished the flip tonite. only gave me 3/4 inch of drop in the rear. issue is the rear tires, wheels, and drop plate spacing. thinking the rear beam in going to need to be narrowed. Also lost some of the lift to the back. gonna need some RE6's and a small spacer in the back. 
at least the front and rear hide the same amount of tire/wheel now. but that's not gonna be good for when the front goes lower.
















































havent driven it in a few weeks because the front control arm bushings/balljoints are dead. gonna fix that this weekend and hopefully get the drivers side front rail notched also. 


_Modified by SKIDMRK at 11:52 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (NICK3515)*

btw: forgot that i never posted these in here. dobbins put them up after i'd already posted the others:


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow they look fabulous!

_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

lets put the th's on it and see how low it gets


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_lets put the th's on it and see how low it gets
















bring 'em on over and we'll bolt them up. got to take care of some mainteneance before truck hits the road again.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I love this idea. 

x2!
... and yes, those parts are ready for pick-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (phattydre)*

the gotti's and the th's are hard to fit in the trunk of 1 car


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_the gotti's and the th's are hard to fit in the trunk of 1 car









drop back seat of audi, do work. if i can get 8 19" tires in my a4, you can get those in your a6.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Marks math can't be denied.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

mark = lightswitch, and i said trunk not passenger cabin. once i get the car back on jackstands i'll bring em down


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

gauges look very classy, nice touch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

rear axle now has two cuts in it. just need some tube to sleeve it and weld it back up.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

you gonna build some camber into the rear beam? making it narrow enough to tuck the gottis?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (a2lowvw)*

should be able to tuck the gottis. or at least rest the fender on the sidewall. have a few issues with the alignment after the narrowing, but have some shims to fix that. just need to go get an alignment to figure out how far out of whack it is.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

pics of narrowing. have some slight rear alignment issues to work out now, but nothing a set of dial shims cant solve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

always tweeeekin. nice work Mark!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

can we get a before and after shot from the back


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_can we get a before and after shot from the back

you could look back a couple of pages, but since you're lazy, and old........


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

sexy...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (oopseyesharted)*

hottest thing in seattle right now
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by a2lowvw at 5:20 PM 12/2/2009_


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (a2lowvw)*

More like America.


----------



## matthewx (Aug 21, 2005)

I want this truck so bad


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

thanks guys.
havent driven the truck in a few weeks as i was still working on the rear end, and it got too 'effing cold to work out in the garage. got some alignment issues fixed in the rear end last nite, pulled the prop valve and replaced some sections of brake line. 
Also got the wiring for the alarm working for a remote all fill and all dump. 
Just need to get the front control arms swapped out and bleed the brakes and it's back on the road. need to get a pnw photog to do another pshoot now that the back is proper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

Looks so sick Mark! Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

daymn! old school boyds! my dad had them back in his days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## F_your_lies (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_











That's sic!!!!!!!


----------



## benenya (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (F_your_lies)*

mark your caddy is a whore


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (Us2bA4dr)*



Us2bA4dr said:


> I would like to see more of this tower fabrication!!!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

I think i have an addiction to 90's, early 2000's wheels. dont worry. boyds not going away. just winter wheels and something different to tuck. not everyone's tastes, but loved them when they first came out, and still love them now.







thanks for being my middle man ed.








New in box 16x7 niche gefells










_Modified by SKIDMRK at 6:01 PM 12-28-2009_


----------



## whitemk4golf (Dec 12, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i've always liked them also. go for it


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty sweet. Clean ride. keep it up..... or down actually..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_New in box 16x7 niche gefells

Yes!


----------



## bananza (Oct 7, 2005)

looking good. that thing would rock with some tasty and wide 14's.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

got bored and put the rears on. will make good winter wheels so i don't tarnish the boyds.


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are awesome looking. If you want to get rid of them, let me know.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

How is the brackets on the bed holding up? When you did the flip, did you take out the drop plates?
Trying to figure out what I need to do on mine.


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (jackripper1984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jackripper1984* »_


Us2bA4dr said:


> I would like to see more of this tower fabrication!!!






Us2bA4dr said:


> Is there a build thread on this car? I def want to see more


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTInoise* »_
Is there a build thread on this car? I def want to see more











No that is Bagyards competition rabbit if I remember the thread Mike posted.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good stuff Mark.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That is actually the Lappi Performance Rabbit with a full body drop on beetle wheels.
http://www.lappi-performance.at


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned you should put a rollpan on the rear? Would really look clean...


----------



## vwOnly4Me (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

SICK NASTY


----------



## GTInoise (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (vwOnly4Me)*

I found the site but theres no pics. Urrgh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (GTInoise)*

Whole 'lotta awesome going on in here!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Whole 'lotta awesome going on in here!









but wait... the best is yet to come


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monoaural* »_How is the brackets on the bed holding up? When you did the flip, did you take out the drop plates?
Trying to figure out what I need to do on mine.

brackets holding up fine. no issues. and nope. drop plates still in. 


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_Has anyone mentioned you should put a rollpan on the rear? Would really look clean...

meh. not feeling the rollpans on caddys. just doesn't look right to me. plus i'd loose my flip down license plate and hidden receiver hitch. 

_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_
but wait... the best is yet to come

like what. a test fit of your 14's?







this is making me rethink the 16's..... 9" tucks pretty well in the back with the narrowed axle.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
like what. a test fit of your 14's?










just proving my wheels do look better on other peoples cars


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

WOW............luv it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*

WANT!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

props


----------



## floppers (Aug 17, 2005)

man, this is spot on!!!...the fitment and new wheels are incredible! gives those euro guys something to shoot for!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

would look better on 16" th lines...like the set i have for sale haha.
i want to build a caddy with my son when he grows up, they are so sick


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_would look better on 16" th lines...like the set i have for sale haha.


do it mark.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_would look better on 16" th lines...like the set i have for sale haha.


searched your threads, but did not find a th for sale thread. IM me details?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SKIDMRK* »_
IM me details?









me too


----------



## EvoVEnto (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

F that ..................







WORKS


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoVEnto* »_F that ..................







WORKS 


14x9.5 rears


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

15" or 16" th-lines would be perfect mark


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

....fender mirrors?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_....fender mirrors?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

mmmmmm....mike gilbert goodness. more to come. 


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_As promised, here are some shots of Marks bagged Caddy. I'll finish the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MG + ML = mixed babies and dope photos!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

moar


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*

S'more


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

ASS


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

lol if u ever sell that caddy, lemme know


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_lol if u ever sell that caddy, lemme know









talk to me if you're serious.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (SKIDMRK)*

pure epic sex on wheels.
new rolling stock is all win


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Well thanks to Brown Kid I've been bitten wuth the caddy truck bug and going to look at one tomorrow.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

another set of wheels, we'll see how long i hold on to this set. proper tires ordered today. 205/50/15 just a bit too big.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What are they mark?


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

In the 1st pic they looked like fikse's


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (insert clever name)*

they're AKT Logic's 15x6.5
placed an order for some 165/45/15's, hopefully they're in-stock.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

with the stock length rear axle... what size width can you tuck in the fenderwell?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mveitenheimer)*

dpends on if you have drop plates in or not. with them, probably a 7" with a 35-40 offset. no drop plates bring it in a half inch.


----------



## slvr 1982 caddy (Apr 3, 2010)

dope truck man im all about caddys and now air has been in mind i scanned over this thread and looks dope. keep it up man


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

gonna cheat.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

crappy blackberry picture.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

so dope. i wish i could own a caddy but with 2 kids its not practical


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think they look good, but knowing you they are already sold


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

think you might need to change the title now







looks good mark.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think they look good, but knowing you they are already sold









wheeels look siiiiiiiiick but almost too small in the wells maybe some 16x8's all around


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

now i know that the Autoloc doesnt have the best reputation, but picked up the system out of eddie and gayle's squareback. re-did the relays and made a ground strap for the pressure sensors. got OCD with the label maker too. I can see how this unit would scare people off with the wiring nightmare that it presents, but i'm used to wiring, alarms, custom stuff and such. Wires don't phase me. Might have it in this weekend and will report back. If it doesnt do what i expect it to do, i'll jsut throw the viair gauges and the switchbox back in. Just a bit of an experiment.


----------



## mveitenheimer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Non-typical vortex bagged build.......... (SKIDMRK)*

wayyy sexy... very clean i want to do a switched set up sometime but for now on my budget im stuck with a manual set up.. 8(


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

If anyone can make this thing go, it's the Brown Kid. Looks great so far Mark!


----------



## ventoCL (Jul 11, 2004)

very nice labeling.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

meticulous labelling. i like.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i need a label maker,. i have masking tape with sharpie on mine HAHA


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Mark and his OCD...


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

im going to have sex with your truck bro


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (babydaddy)*

Mark lied, it can 3 wheel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRZd3kIoKVc
Also: that is travy's leg


_Modified by dmoney at 11:30 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (dmoney)*

lol. yup. didnt know till you and trav told me.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

Just some pics that others took a few weekends ago at the Cruise for the Cure.


----------



## padubbin421 (Apr 11, 2009)

bodydrop the truck ...get lower...be the first bra....truck is sick....ps bodydrop that peice


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

padubbin421 said:


> bodydrop the truck ...get lower...be the first bra....truck is sick....ps bodydrop that peice


can't body drop it as there is no frame. looking good mark but i think the new wheels and tire might be a bit small


----------



## vdubgti2.0 (Apr 4, 2005)

what shocks did you end up running in the rear with the flip? How was the suicide doors kit holding up in the rear? Some say it will twist the beam while raising and cause fatigue to the rear leafs. Also did you remove any leafs from the rear? Do you also have a pic of the front strut mounts that you used? Sorry for all of the questions, it is impossible to locate any info since the archives are gone.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

the.good.gli said:


> ... looking good mark but i think the new wheels and tire might be a bit small


^This

Put the Boyd's back on.... NOW!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

ooohhhh...what's this?


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

god dammit mark.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Nice... whats the specs/details?

Just bought some new sex too!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> god dammit mark.


:laugh:



WCHLVR said:


> Nice... whats the specs/details?


They're 16x7 16x8 Impul R1's. need a bit of TLC, but no crubs, so that's good. 





WCHLVR said:


> Just bought some new sex too!


Really!!!! Excited to see these go on!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

let me run a bangin set of wheels for WW


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> let me run a bangin set of wheels for WW


already sold the logics, teardrops aren't bangin', boyds will be on the truck, no tires on the impuls yet, mae's will be on the audi and the alphards will be out on loan for the show. :what:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


>


dont cry pookie. your wheels are ballin'


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

wanna help me throw the struts in the jetta before the show? i should have all the management done tonight/ tomorrow morning


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

i would, but i'm booked for the next few days with my own projects. sorry mang. 

plus, that's the easiest part.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i know. i can do it myself, i just need a place with tools and a jack and possibly stands. i just dont have those things at the moment


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> i know. i can do it myself, i just need a place with tools and a jack and possibly stands. i just dont have those things at the moment


sorry man. i don't even have a garage right now. my bay is full of stuff from the house that we moved out for the remodel.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

pooooop


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

put some work in. found the aluminum barrels, while forged, arent the best quality aluminum. won't take as brilliant a shine as i'd hoped but still pretty. 










hardware through a vibratory tumbler with walnut and polishing compound. cleaned up damn good. nuts were caked with brake dust and years of road crap. bolts are back in the tumbler now with white rice for more of a polish (hopefully). raw stainless is a bitch. 










and have a set of 3.5" drop plates that just showed up today. probably going to put the axle back under the leaf springs soon and go back to a 2 leaf pack. at least till i get motivated to do something completely different with the rear.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

oh, why hello there.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

yes please


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Damn tasty. Nice color choice indeed!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

i dont think that color will look very good on the coupe.....


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this is noiiiice :thumbup:


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

those gonna be on for this weekend?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

a2lowvw said:


> i dont think that color will look very good on the coupe.....


 that's what you get for not selling me the th lines.  





the.good.gli said:


> those gonna be on for this weekend?


 nah. might get them re-assembled this weekend. but not going to make it up to GC.


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

The wheels look awesome, Mark. I love your pickup.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

wRek said:


> The wheels look awesome, Mark. I love your pickup.


 and my pickup loves you.  

progress and completion today. so tired of a torque wrench right now.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

forgot this pic too. indexed all the bolts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

how's the switchspeed working out for you? 

wheels look great, btw. :thumbup:


----------



## tattoo-freak (Jul 24, 2010)

just sexy dude nice work


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Simply amazing! 

So what are the final wheel/tire specs?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> how's the switchspeed working out for you?
> 
> wheels look great, btw. :thumbup:


 love it, but noticed the controller gets warm. is this normal? 



WCHLVR said:


> Simply amazing!
> 
> So what are the final wheel/tire specs?


 thanks terry! 

front: 
16x7 (et25? gotta double check) 
195/40/16 dunlop sp sport 9000 

rear: 
16x8 (et25? gotta double check) 
195/40/16 dunlop sp sport 9000 


and took some non cell pics today:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The controller will get warm, that is normal. Have you ever turned the brightness down? I've noticed by not having the brightness at "full" all the time, it doesn't get nearly as warm. :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i want to get that controller that allows me to use my iphone


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

The wheels are setting it off right!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eddiemoney2 (Oct 7, 2009)

time to step it up


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

As a minitrucker first, and a vw enthusast second, I will say that thing is DOPE! I love the new wheels, although I do miss the TwinSpins you had on there (more minitruck style  )!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

decided on a new gauge solution so i could put the factory vdo's back in to monitor some vitals. One ash tray, dremel with cut off wheel, plexi for a frame work and some bondo. black wrinkle paint is curing right now.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

what are you doin with the viair gauges?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> what are you doin with the viair gauges?


unsure yet. either go up for sale or put them in some work trucks.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

SKIDMRK said:


> unsure yet. either go up for sale or put them in some work trucks.


 i could use another black face 160psi dual needle


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

NDubber said:


> i could use another black face 160psi dual needle


gotta make sure the dakota piece works first, but probably going to sell them as a package if they go up.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

I love it! 

So what are you using to keep the ashtray in place?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

four small screws into the sides, the ears are still on the ash tray portion for them to grab onto. got it all done and the truck back together tonite. looks killer, but with how low it is, and the face of it pretty much straight out, it's still a bit low. need to grab another ash tray and get it tilted up some more.


----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

SKIDMRK said:


> ...need to grab another ash tray and get it tilted up some more.


Let me know. I think I have a brown one kicking around you can have.


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

eddiemoney2 said:


> time to step it up


This isn't the same truck is it?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

gti126 said:


> This isn't the same truck is it?


nope. i'm stil on leafs. nice execution tho!

and terry, i'll take that brown one if you can find it.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)




----------



## WCHLVR (May 27, 2002)

Epic


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

SKIDMRK said:


>


 YES!


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

bump for my friend cuz he is a **** and can't search on his own


----------



## r32flow (Jan 9, 2007)

I ****ing hate you ^


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

I LOL'ed. :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

You have PM Mr. SKIDMARK sir.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

up for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5186885-FS-Bagged-Caddy.-Yup.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

skidmrk said:


> up for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5186885-fs-bagged-caddy.-yup.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

gone, but will not be forgotten.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

you waffled yourself.


----------



## -freak- (Sep 25, 2008)

:wave:bump


----------

